# Macht euch euer Beruf Spaß?



## arthur (23. August 2017)

*Die Frage klingt schon ein bisschen komisch. Aber mich würde mal interessieren ob eure Beruf euch spaß macht*


----------



## Pfalzi81 (24. August 2017)

Ich selbst bin Verkäufer / Fachberater in der Unterhaltungselektronik und es macht mir soweit Spass. Allerdings bin ich schon über 10 Jahre dabei und der Beruf ist nicht einfach. Es muss immer mehr in weniger Zeit erledigt werden und ich werde auch nicht jünger. Deswegen setze ich ein Bein ins Internet und wenn es gut genug läuft, dann verlasse ich meinen alten Beruf. Ich bin bereit viel zu leisten, aber eine gewisse Unabhängigkeit wäre super.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sheel (24. August 2017)

Hi

ja 

Nur Selbstunterhaltungen nicht


----------



## goto; (24. August 2017)

Definitiv. 
Für mich auch eine Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## anneglattbach (5. September 2017)

Ich bin im Marketing tätig und die Vermarktung macht mir ziemlich viel Spaß.


----------



## Foro (9. November 2017)

Ohne Spaß hält man es ja normalerweise auch gar nicht auf Dauer aus. Ich musste auch viel rumprobieren bis ich mal das richtige gefunden hatte


----------



## BigPete85 (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe meinen Beruf gehasst - dann nebenbei einen neuen Beruf angelernt - und selbstständig gemacht. Und jetzt: *JA  *


----------



## JulianneB (6. Januar 2018)

Ich studiere noch und mein zukünftiger Beruf macht mir spaß. Jedenfalls sieht der Job ganz interessant aus


----------



## manu801 (21. Januar 2019)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht im Beruf, aber ich glaube schon dass es mir Spaß machen wird. Bin angehender Rechtsanwalt und darf mich gerade mit Themen wie z.b. diesem hier auseinandersetzen :-D Aber ich bin zuversichtlich dass die Arbeit selbst dann richtig Spaß machen wird.


----------



## tobee (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin als Berater tätig und das macht mir sehr viel Spaß


----------



## ikosaeder (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin Softwareentwickler und das macht meistens Spaß.


----------



## zerix (1. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ich darf Sachen von anderen kaputt machen. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## giboni (14. Januar 2020)

Naja eigentlich eher nicht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Muss sehr sehr viel lernen. Jede Woche mindestens zwei Arbeiten schreiben.


----------



## luisabauer (4. Februar 2021)

Momentan nicht ganz aber ich glaube nicht dass ich mein ganzen Leben damit beschäftigt sein wird


----------



## KlausMaier (17. Januar 2022)

Ja, ich bin in der Softwareentwicklung tätig und es macht mir sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Anri (29. Januar 2022)

Naja es geht so. Da ich allerdings im öffentl. Dienst arbeite, kann man sich ja notfalls auf Interne andere Stellen bewerben.


----------

